# Best car blow dryer



## Carscope

Hey guys,

The drips are driving me nuts so wanted to know you opnions on what car dryer to pick up?

Are the cheapo eBay rubbish?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Turbo-Bl...=38307279816021a0ca359ac4454e8a670855f91dbe0b

Any experience with the carbon collective one?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carbon-C...273699?hash=item1a85ffa663:g:-S8AAOSwFZddnGkZ

Is the master blaster sidekick enough to dry a whole car?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/MetroVac-B...ocphy=1006663&hvtargid=pla-521230016637&psc=1

Budget is between 100 - 150 or cheaper!

Cheers 
E


----------



## Mac-

Buy a cheap compressor from aldi (£79.99) got plenty of other uses after you've blown the car dry.


----------



## AndyQash

From what I have read from those who have them, the ebay ones seem to do a good job for the money, maybe not as good a job as a £250/ £300 machine but still good on a car with a good Coating/Sealant/Wax.

Personally, I'm waiting for the BigBoi Buddi to come back in stock at UF, then this will be used on all those annoying water traps and the wheels.


----------



## RS3

Mac- said:


> Buy a cheap compressor from aldi (£79.99) got plenty of other uses after you've blown the car dry.


Some feedback on this comp from Aldi says it sprays oil. Would be very concerned about that.

I've used the master blaster which was great but too expensive. Those bigboi ones look good.


----------



## Carscope

will the big boi buddy dry a whole car?


----------



## Mac-

I've got a Wolf Apache which is essentially the same, fitted with a water trap and an adjustable self oiler for my air tools, never get any oil from mine.


----------



## garage_dweller

> Is the master blaster sidekick enough to dry a whole car?


No way you could dry a whole car with a sidekick, you would spend hours chasing water all over the car. It's fine for wheels, mirrors, around badges, etc. It's not amazing, just fine at doing it's job.

Be aware that these things are pretty noisy too.


----------



## ///M Sport

If the drips are driving you mad (I feel the same) - it is worth trying to blow out these areas using a straw and your lungs to force the water out. Seems to make sense to try this instead of buying a new piece of kit just to take care of the drips!


----------



## cleslie

I have the Bruhl MD2800 which is very similar to the Big Boi Pro but cheaper. Its a great blower, dries the whole car and I've had no issues with mine in the 20 months or so I've had it.:thumb: 
https://www.motorcycle-road-and-rac...MIvLHYqa_i5QIVBoXVCh3dmghSEAkYAyABEgIag_D_BwE


----------



## garage_dweller

If they day ever comes where I go round my car blowing at it with a straw then I know I've really lost it, using a blow dryer is bad enough


----------



## minotaur uk

I bought the Ryobi workshop blower and a high capacity battery, great for my needs. It easily does my 7 seater


----------



## Itstony

As long as the car has any kind of LSP and final rinse it with an open hose, there's should be minimal water.
Did that yesterday and with just a Gtech MF4 (my favourite towel) and pat dried I honestly had very little in the towel. Never is though.
Then use a compressor to blow dry te wheels/callipers, then grills and panel joins etc. It's noisy so getting the Battery powered Flex Blower kit.
The Brul looks good and some of the cheaper ones just under a oner seem good too, its just the noise concern.


----------



## gishy

Saw these in aldi the other day ,no idea if there any good but I think they were only about £30

https://www.aldi.co.uk/garden-leaf-blower-&-vacuum/p/096513224685900
I know the webpage says no longer available however they were in store only last week


----------



## Chrisxtype

I've got the Bruhl MD1900 with heat and it is a great little bit of kit , not to heavy,not to noisy, use it on my bikes and really good for wheels, grills etc on the cars,


----------



## Chrisxtype

I've got the Bruhl MD1900 with heat, a great bit of kit, not to heavy ,not to noisy, great for motorbikes with its nice long hose (3 mtrs) . And great for drying the wheels and grills on cars, recommended,


----------



## Derekh929

Aeolus turbo for years as has heat function cost me I think £80 a few years ago, also have makita 18v one as well


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I have a Worx WG518E leaf blower. Was £50.
Works pretty good on the motor; not used it on leaves yet though. :thumb:


----------



## Gas head

Bought the big boi pro from UF its ok, only used it once as I only unpacked it on sunday when I cleaned the cars, the hose is nicer than the metrovac I also own, not totally convinced its a major upgrade on that in terms of drying, the air feels a little warmer but that could be due to the thinner hose and it being colder? I still need to play with the nozzles to get a better picture of what it can do.


----------



## atbalfour

eBay pet dryer does the job... certainly wouldn't be spending that amount of money on the Carbon Collective - having seen the specs it's just a branded pet dryer.

As for the metrovac... £95 is a lot to spend if you're gonna need another type to do the rest of the car....


----------



## Jasonjo

I use one of these in blow mode:

https://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Wet+Dry-Vacuum-with-Blower-20L---1250W/p/215735

Reasonably powerful and also pretty good for hoovering the inside too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t

this is what you need.

Thank me later.

BRILLIANT BRILLIANT piece of kit!

its more powerful than the cheaper £40-50 ones .

powerful enough to dry the whole car too!

hot and cold air and sub £100 quid.

forget the rest this is a great kit honestly. i wont use a towel to dry my car anymore. i was unsure how well it woudl work but it surpased my expectations.

i dont understand why anyone would spend the same sort of money on less powerful 1hp stuff just for grills :S when this is plenty to do the whole car!

3.2hp.

you can get 4.2 hp too but its around £140 mark. Im glad i got this im tempted to bin my drying towels honestly its that good.


----------



## Jasonjo

mr.t said:


> this is what you need.
> 
> Thank me later.
> 
> BRILLIANT BRILLIANT piece of kit!
> 
> its more powerful than the cheaper £40-50 ones .
> 
> powerful enough to dry the whole car too!
> 
> hot and cold air and sub £100 quid.
> 
> forget the rest this is a great kit honestly. i wont use a towel to dry my car anymore. i was unsure how well it woudl work but it surpased my expectations.
> 
> i dont understand why anyone would spend the same sort of money on less powerful 1hp stuff just for grills :S when this is plenty to do the whole car!
> 
> 3.2hp.
> 
> you can get 4.2 hp too but its around £140 mark. Im glad i got this im tempted to bin my drying towels honestly its that good.


Did you mean to add a link or name?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Yes please add a link! I would ideally like t9 buy just one! What sort of specs should I look for when buying a dryer? Hp rating? Watts? 

Thanks for all the replies ! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.t

whoops sorry guys.
yep heres link
2800w
3.2hp

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07N7FTFW1/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mr.t

Eturty said:


> Yes please add a link! I would ideally like t9 buy just one! What sort of specs should I look for when buying a dryer? Hp rating? Watts?
> 
> Thanks for all the replies !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


ye sorry mate my mistake. link added above


----------



## iPlod999

Pet Dryer perfect.

Under £50.

Ebay item number 223457327021


----------



## ianrobbo1

Again with the pet dryer, it looks similar to the imaginary one a few posts ago  half the price of a good fair few other machines, sturdy and replaceable if it does go wrong or gets run over.


----------



## Carscope

mr.t said:


> ye sorry mate my mistake. link added above


Looks like we have a winner! I'll pick it up next pay day! Thanks for all your help fellas

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian

Are you all forgetting Titan vacs from Screwfix have a blow function, I use mine for drying engine bay

Don't see the point in trying to no contact dry if you are still going to touch the car with a microfiber mitt and sponge to apply a wax or something 

Your only cutting out 1 factor in paint marring and personal with a decent plush drying towel and a drying aid you have less chance at marring the paint when drying over applying a wax with a sponge :lol:

You also have to get another piece of kit out and plug it in and lug it around the car, you have more chance of knocking it into the car.

So someone please tell me the appeal of this for drying a whole car as from what I see its a stupid idea


----------



## mr.t

Rian said:


> Are you all forgetting Titan vacs from Screwfix have a blow function, I use mine for drying engine bay
> 
> Don't see the point in trying to no contact dry if you are still going to touch the car with a microfiber mitt and sponge to apply a wax or something
> 
> Your only cutting out 1 factor in paint marring and personal with a decent plush drying towel and a drying aid you have less chance at marring the paint when drying over applying a wax with a sponge :lol:
> 
> You also have to get another piece of kit out and plug it in and lug it around the car, you have more chance of knocking it into the car.
> 
> So someone please tell me the appeal of this for drying a whole car as from what I see its a stupid idea


 i was sceptical at 1st , i used to sheet the water off and then pat dry the car with a gyeon towel. good towel . it does mean lugging out a new tool but to be honest its turned the part i hate(drying) to really enjoy drying the car.

of course your only taking 1 step out to reduce the marring but i think its kinda fun and if it helps reduce then for me it was worth it. i personally think its more fun than snow foaming, watching the water run off and able to get into the nooks and crannys that normally get missed.

theres also another good use for it...

you bring the car back wet and want to store it e.g under a blanket or cover, you cant dry off the dirty water. i just blew it off with no risk of a) dirtying towels and b) not moving dirty water around with a towel.

last time i used it id spent all day cleaning my car for a car meet, i drove back from the meet and it poured it down with rain. Grrr. No issue though, bring it in the garage and dry the rain water off. car looked spotless.


----------



## mr.t

Eturty said:


> Looks like we have a winner! I'll pick it up next pay day! Thanks for all your help fellas
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


let me know how you get on 

it will take abit longer compared to towel but i was messing around with it for ages to be honest as i enjoyed it.

do not drive over it! i did by accident 2 days after id received it and broke the whole tube grr. i got a replacement though


----------



## \Rian

mr.t said:


> i was sceptical at 1st , i used to sheet the water off and then pat dry the car with a gyeon towel. good towel . it does mean lugging out a new tool but to be honest its turned the part i hate(drying) to really enjoy drying the car.
> 
> of course your only taking 1 step out to reduce the marring but i think its kinda fun and if it helps reduce then for me it was worth it. i personally think its more fun than snow foaming, watching the water run off and able to get into the nooks and crannys that normally get missed.
> 
> theres also another good use for it...
> 
> you bring the car back wet and want to store it e.g under a blanket or cover, you cant dry off the dirty water. i just blew it off with no risk of a) dirtying towels and b) not moving dirty water around with a towel.
> 
> last time i used it id spent all day cleaning my car for a car meet, i drove back from the meet and it poured it down with rain. Grrr. No issue though, bring it in the garage and dry the rain water off. car looked spotless.


Okay so some of your points are valid and I agree it may be enjoyable, however I don't agree that you should blow the water off of a dirty car and store it under a blanket as they essentials your rubbing dirt in to the paint with the cover causing more damage than drying a car with a plush microfiber, drying it off to store in a garage not under a cover fair enough

I cringe when I see covers let alone a cover on a dirty car grinding that dirt into the paint.


----------



## mr.t

Rian said:


> Okay so some of your points are valid and I agree it may be enjoyable, however I don't agree that you should blow the water off of a dirty car and store it under a blanket as they essentials your rubbing dirt in to the paint with the cover causing more damage than drying a car with a plush microfiber, drying it off to store in a garage not under a cover fair enough
> 
> I cringe when I see covers let alone a cover on a dirty car grinding that dirt into the paint.


sorry i must add..i dont have a cover on my car, never used 1 due to scratches. my cars garaged but last year we had lots of leaks on our garage so i used to put blankets over the car to void dirty runny water . now garage is sorted huray!


----------



## MBRuss

I bought one of those pet driers a while ago, but it's a faff getting it all out and trying to pull the nozzle around the whole car. It has come in handy for many other things though and with its heat function is great for drying out the interior carpets if you wash them or they get wet somehow.

I also have a Master Blaster Sidekick which I think I've used about once!

The drier I use the most is a Worx corded leaf blower. I put it up on my shoulder and use my hands to direct it. Even then it mostly moves the water around so a final towel dry is needed to pick up any remaining drips and dribbles.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Hey guys sorry for never updating , as I sent to buy the one linked by mr Gibbs noticed it no longer exists! So instead I think I will go for the big boi mini or a buddy as the quality seems a bit above the pet dryers and I only really need it for mirrors, shuts and grills


----------



## GeeWhizRS

The Worx leaf blower I have has been reduced to £40 now. https://www.amazon.co.uk/WORX-WG518E-Turbine-Corded-Blower/dp/B075MF17KQ
Good buy that.


----------



## bigbruiser

any one tried

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/blo-air-rs-car-blower


----------



## Carscope

bigbruiser said:


> any one tried
> 
> https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/blo-air-rs-car-blower


Dam that looks good!


----------



## Jack

I bought this one just before Christmas. The hose is long enough to get round the car and its pretty powerful, having a heater as well is nice, especially when its cold

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gravitis-4...ocphy=1007302&hvtargid=pla-948845976912&psc=1


----------



## CharliesTTS

bigbruiser said:


> any one tried
> 
> https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/blo-air-rs-car-blower


I've got the gt version and it's excellent!

Can't compare it with anything else though so can't say it's better/worse than other options!

I'm very happy with my choice though :thumb:


----------



## mattc2002

If you have any cordless 18v power tools (so already have batteries), Dewalt and Makita do an 18v small handheld blower such as https://www.amazon.co.uk/DEWALT-DCV...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B01BU0I3W0 for around £60 for the bare blower. If you don't have batteries, then you could buy the full kit for just over £100 I'd guess.

They're small, light, cordless and have plenty of power for blasting out water in cracks, crevices etc and have a rubber nozzle so if you accidently hit the bodywork, it shouldn't scratch it.

Comes in incredibly handy too for many other things and batteries are fully compatable with all the other 18v tools you may have/want in the future from that particular brand.


----------



## broncoupe

Got the larger version 
Wouldnt be without it just seems to find water behind rubbers etc 
Drys car well but takes longer than you imagine
You need 3 or 4 passes across bonnet as example


----------



## GeeWhizRS

If you watch this video from the 4:00 minute point, 



 that's where the Worx Leaf Blower is used. I make that about 2.5 mins to dry the car (if you check the cctv time at the top right).
95% of the water is removed and you are just left with tiny drops but these quickly disappear and don't cause water stains. I only used the drying towel for a quick once round afterwards as I'd just applied Gyeon Wet Coat and wanted to shift every bit of moisture to do away with any chance of residue marking. Normally I wouldn't bother.
Don't dismiss a leaf blower because it's cheap. (£40) :thumb:
This said, I have just ordered a DI vessel to rinse down and remove the need for drying. Mainly cause I think the neighbours think I've lost my marbles firing the leaf blower at the car. :lol:


----------



## JimLethbridge

garage_dweller said:


> If they day ever comes where I go round my car blowing at it with a straw then I know I've really lost it, using a blow dryer is bad enough


Feels like my life is one big straw blow :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mad Ad

I have the Blo_RS.

I got it last week from Clean and Shiny used the discount code on there site.

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/products/blo-air-rs-car-blower?_pos=1&_sid=edf8285b5&_ss=r

Nice machine light to handle but still feels solid, you have two setting on the machine you have the blower with or without heat you then have an adjustable speed nob, the hose extended when on full power to 5M, you can reach from the front to the back of the car with the hose without moving the unit. The hose connection is a good fit they click in to place (I have had some older blowers that the hose disconnects from the unit or end piece, cheaper dog dryers)

I have used it twice now and it does the job really well, its got some nice power behind it (you can really feel it when you are holding the hose end) I was happy with the purchase and I always ask myself is it worth it: Yes. Would I buy another one: Yes.


----------



## mr.t

Theres only 1 that fits the bill perfect

Gravitis 2800w motorcylce dryer. The 3.2hp one.

its around £88 delivered from amazon and its ideal to drythe wholecar. I now do and i love it. No more towel drying for me.

Comes with wheels
Nice and sturdy
warm and cold air switch
low and high pressure.

there is ones which are around £40 but they are i think 1.5hp ish.

forget the big brands that charge you twice as much for less power.

gravitis 3.2hp is the one.


----------



## steve67

https://www.radmoretucker.co.uk/sho...b182z-18v-lxt-cordless-leaf-blower-body-only/


----------



## Carscope

Mad Ad said:


> I have the Blo_RS.
> 
> I got it last week from Clean and Shiny used the discount code on there site.
> 
> https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/products/blo-air-rs-car-blower?_pos=1&_sid=edf8285b5&_ss=r
> 
> Nice machine light to handle but still feels solid, you have two setting on the machine you have the blower with or without heat you then have an adjustable speed nob, the hose extended when on full power to 5M, you can reach from the front to the back of the car with the hose without moving the unit. The hose connection is a good fit they click in to place (I have had some older blowers that the hose disconnects from the unit or end piece, cheaper dog dryers)
> 
> I have used it twice now and it does the job really well, its got some nice power behind it (you can really feel it when you are holding the hose end) I was happy with the purchase and I always ask myself is it worth it: Yes. Would I buy another one: Yes.


Can you dry most the car with it?


----------



## GeeWhizRS

steve67 said:


> https://www.radmoretucker.co.uk/sho...b182z-18v-lxt-cordless-leaf-blower-body-only/


This Makita cordless has air flow of 2.3m³/min; the Worx corded is up to 16.7m³/min. :tumbleweed:


----------



## BTS

My wife bought me the Carbon Collective one for Christmas. Ive been really impressed with it. If you have a well protected car it is easy to dry the whole car very quickly. Long lead and long hose too so not too much faffing around.


----------



## Mad Ad

mr.t said:


> Theres only 1 that fits the bill perfect
> 
> Gravitis 2800w motorcylce dryer. The 3.2hp one.
> 
> its around £88 delivered from amazon and its ideal to drythe wholecar. I now do and i love it. No more towel drying for me.
> 
> Comes with wheels
> Nice and sturdy
> warm and cold air switch
> low and high pressure.
> 
> there is ones which are around £40 but they are i think 1.5hp ish.
> 
> forget the big brands that charge you twice as much for less power.
> 
> gravitis 3.2hp is the one.


I looked at that, and I seen your link for it a while back, but I don't think Amazon do it anymore the link doesn't work and the only one available is the larger one 4.2hp at around £140



Eturty said:


> Can you dry most the car with it?


You can dry the whole car with it easily blows out all the wheels, shuts, grills, door handles everything.


----------



## Carscope

Mad Ad said:


> I looked at that, and I seen your link for it a while back, but I don't think Amazon do it anymore the link doesn't work and the only one available is the larger one 4.2hp at around £140
> 
> You can dry the whole car with it easily blows out all the wheels, shuts, grills, door handles everything.


Mega i'm sold, i like the little graph showing the differences


----------



## Danny_T

Been looking at these they would really help when doing fleet cleans. I’d need a really long hose though about 20 odd ft lol


----------



## Kadir

Tempted by the Big Boi twin engine one. Either that or the bigger Blo car drier... Decisions, decisions. If it is was out of just these two only; which would you go for and why??


----------



## Mad Ad

If anyone is interested I regularly shop at sportsbikeshop.com (always had very good service from them)

but they have the Bruhl blowers on sale

the 1900+ which is a single blower and has a heat system and is currently on offer for £118
https://www.sportsbikeshop.co.uk/motorcycle_parts/content_prod/443724

and the Bruhl MD2800 twin blower and has the heat system and is also on offer for £180
https://www.sportsbikeshop.co.uk/motorcycle_parts/content_prod/446983

I have never owned a Bruhl but I have heard a lot of good reviews about them.


----------



## budgetplan1

Kadir said:


> Tempted by the Big Boi twin engine one. Either that or the bigger Blo car drier... Decisions, decisions. If it is was out of just these two only; which would you go for and why??


After many ponderings on buying a variety of air dryers, ended up with the BigBoi. Thoughts on using it and why I went with BigBoi here: https://budgetplan1.wordpress.com/other-stuff/#BIGBOI

One if the best detailing 'things' I've spent money on.


----------



## Kadir

^^Thanks buddy.

I will order one in due course!


----------



## bigbruiser

Mad Ad said:


> If anyone is interested I regularly shop at sportsbikeshop.com (always had very good service from them)
> 
> but they have the Bruhl blowers on sale
> 
> t
> 
> and the Bruhl MD2800 twin blower and has the heat system and is also on offer for £180
> https://www.sportsbikeshop.co.uk/motorcycle_parts/content_prod/446983
> 
> .


fyi not heat on these buddy

without a heating system


----------



## steve67

How about this...

101772 800W Variable Speed Quality Electric Air Blower Vaccuum Duster Inflator https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01M0IX2EU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_4AeiEbATTB9K7


----------



## NickA

CharliesTTS said:


> I've got the gt version and it's excellent!
> 
> Can't compare it with anything else though so can't say it's better/worse than other options!
> 
> I'm very happy with my choice though :thumb:


I also have the GT version. Bought it on Black Friday from Shop n Shine when they did 15% off everything. Used it this week for the first time and it's mighty impressive and certainly makes drying the car a LOT easier!

Shop n Shine currently have 15% off a £100 spend at the moment and even though I think the GT version is out of stock, they should let you place an order for when stock's next due in (That's what they did for me when I messaged them anyway)


----------



## milu316

without question for the money:

WORX WG518E


----------



## Carscope

Hey guys, still waiting on stock of the BLO on clean and shiny. 

Before i pull the trigger im having ahard time between the RS and GT. 

I know the GT is more powerful and also have wheels. 

Will i miss the difference between not having any wheels? also is it worth the 70 pound premium? 

Cheers
E


----------



## biggriff

Tried compressor, dedicated and cordless leaf blower. Gone with cordless leaf blower as its easy and I can blow out the dust in the garage when the toys are out.

Get surprisingly dirty around the cars. Its empty at the moment as both are away. One's on a refurb holiday and the other is having the under carriage cleaned and ceramic coated.


----------



## Max Inc

Me too settled on cordless after going trough all.

*Air Compressor* - effective but super noisy, heavy, awkward to move around and store. Might invite a dispute with neighbours.

*Pet Dryer* - effective and loved the heated air but still awkward to hold and move around the car, especially with a cord and extension lead to drag around. Used it with more success on the bikes.

*Leaf blower* - Dries well but way too bulky and difficult to manoeuvre, increases the risk of whipping the car with it. And of course, more cables to tangle yourself into.

The cordless option gets slightly expensive when you factor in the cost of batteries but if you already have a set, I think most big manufacturers have a version of it. I already have a few Bosch 18V power tools so I got their 18V Blower and 18V Vacuum cleaner. Both perform beautifully and won't go back to a corded unit ever again.

The blower in particular in very light and controllable. I use it on the car and bike to blow water out of crevices. Doubles as a patio broom which anyone can use. Takes 1 minute to clean everything, with nothing to plug.

Bosch Professional GBL 18 V-120 Cordless Blower

Bosch Professional GAS 18V-10L Dust Extraction

Bottom line, even if you factor in a battery and charger, it would still be cheaper than some "high end" corded detailing blowers. You can't beat the flexibility.


----------



## HEADPHONES

milu316 said:


> without question for the money:
> 
> WORX WG518E


+1
Got 1 last week.
On a protected car it dries SO FAST.

Nozzle is wide bore and straight.
Like a sports exhaust...... unrestricted airflow!
Easy to hold 
Long cable.
£44 from Amazon delivered.
No brainer.


----------



## piston_warrior

HEADPHONES said:


> +1
> Got 1 last week.
> On a protected car it dries SO FAST.
> 
> Nozzle is wide bore and straight.
> Like a sports exhaust...... unrestricted airflow!
> Easy to hold
> Long cable.
> £44 from Amazon delivered.
> No brainer.


I have this exact one and find it's fantastic for drying the car. I use it mainly for the alloys to get water out of all the nooks and crannies.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Been banging on about the Worx since page 2 but no bugger listens!  Think I'll strap the action camera to mine for some POV shots. 😂


----------



## piston_warrior

GeeWhizRS said:


> Been banging on about the Worx since page 2 but no bugger listens! Think I'll strap the action camera to mine for some POV shots. 😂


If you bought one and made a video before I think I bought mine upon your recommendation


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Not done a video specifically on it, but it's used on one I put up a while ago. Starting at 4 min. 



For reference, I only finished up with the drying towel because I had applied Wet Coat and that can be a bit funny if you leave the car with any water remaining on it. Normally, if using the blower, I would just leave the tiny water beads left behind as they don't leave spots that I've noticed.
Today's top tip though is to forget the blowers and pick up a DI Vessel! 👌🏻


----------



## NickA

Eturty said:


> Hey guys, still waiting on stock of the BLO on clean and shiny.
> 
> Before i pull the trigger im having ahard time between the RS and GT.
> 
> I know the GT is more powerful and also have wheels.
> 
> Will i miss the difference between not having any wheels? also is it worth the 70 pound premium?
> 
> Cheers
> E


I bought the GT last year and to be honest, I wanted the more powerful of the two machines as I know if I'd have bought the lower spec one I'd have hankered after the GT anyway. The wheels for me aren't that important as I normally have them on lock anyway so just pick the machine up when I want to move it around. With the length of the hose I find that I can get right around a car without moving the machine anyway.

Mine was bought from Shop n Shine during Black Friday as they were offering 15% off everything so it made the price a bit more bearable!

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

I have a sidekick that I have owned for years now,but I only use it for mirrors around badges,door shuts and other panel gaps/places that love to collect water and where it's hard to just use the conventional drying towel.Air Blowers are fine but until they make one like Back to the Future 2 Marty Mcfly's jacket drying scene Looool...










I will just keep to the sidekick which is more then enough for my needs.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanE

Got myself a lovely pet dryer off amazon. 
Used a mates to wash my bike and it’s fantastic 2800w long cord, 3 heads. 
£45 well spent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Not sure which ones better between the bigboipro and the blo GT 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Unless you've had both, the 'cheapie' ebay pet dryer's ~2800w*, or the dedicated 'detailer' type ones, it's difficult to compare. 
*I went the cheapie ebay route sometime pre 2011, 2 heat settign and variable speed, it's still going strong. I find it great for getting badges, grills, gaps and windows blasted clean, blowing dust etc out of the car & boot, great for drying wheels n tyres quickly prior to dressings etc. (also for dusting the garage out, dusting/de leafing the drive etc!) can be used for chasing water of the car elsewhere, but does take a couple of passes on panels. To me it's very well worth the ~£40 i paid for it.

PS just seen this for a even cheaper alternative
https://www.amazon.co.uk/NETTA-Leaf-Blower-Lightweight-detachable/dp/B07YPW9DDP/ref=pd_vtp_60_2/260-0393752-9038225?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07YPW9DDP&pd_rd_r=95e9f8e0-8397-4a0e-8f19-9363e771ae55&pd_rd_w=fOoQH&pd_rd_wg=O1Z7H&pf_rd_p=78dd719b-ab64-47e6-8dc1-945f566666b3&pf_rd_r=ZNYWJAF9MKTC0TA3X6HR&psc=1&refRID=ZNYWJAF9MKTC0TA3X6HR


----------



## Carscope

About the pull the trigger, RS will definitely be okay to dry the whole car ? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbruiser

Eturty said:


> About the pull the trigger, RS will definitely be okay to dry the whole car ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No go GT of your doing the whole car in reasonable amount of time


----------



## Carscope

Hmmm...

I thinking im going off the BLO dryers seeinga sthere seems to be some miscommunication in the marketing. also this thread has me rethingkinh

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=415989

I think i may go for BIGBOI MINI instead, however im not really sold on either! Maybe a GT Blo would be okay over the RS.


----------



## CleanYourCar

Eturty said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I thinking im going off the BLO dryers seeinga sthere seems to be some miscommunication in the marketing. also this thread has me rethingkinh
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=415989
> 
> I think i may go for BIGBOI MINI instead, however im not really sold on either! Maybe a GT Blo would be okay over the RS.


What do you mean, miscommunication in marketing?

The BLO RS is really good. It's got a 2200w motor, 600w separate heating element (2800w combined). How truthful they are but this is from the manufacturer site.

The GT is a twin motor so generates more heat, no need for separate heater and generates even more power with the benefit of longer hose and wheels.


----------



## Carscope

Im basing what i have said from what i linked to in the other thread

'Just for your information

Just had response for manufacturer who say blo-air is only 1400 watt.
This is at odds with its claimed hp, as that wattage translates to only 1.8hp!
Also concerning is they say it’s 1400 at 15amp which is 2amps more than a U.K. plug fuse.' 

Seems like half the power stated? I could be very wrong though


----------



## H-M3

Who has bought what and what are their views so far? For the weekend warriors is the cheapie leaf blowers good enough?
Thanks


----------



## steve67

H-M3 said:


> Who has bought what and what are their views so far? For the weekend warriors is the cheapie leaf blowers good enough?
> Thanks


I just got a cheap as chips leaf blower off amazon, think it was £20. for me a ww its fine, on a polished car it drys it easy. 
if i was a semi pro , pro, yeah a bigger better dryer would be more of an advantage

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKXW6S0/ref=psdc_114627031_t1_B01MTSDYH8


----------



## Radish293

Tried a leaf blower until I got my side kick blaster. Way too big to move around the car with, especially the roof. The side kick is really useful. And now I also have it’s big brother it’s still used about 50 % of the time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

I just ordered over the weekend the BLO air GT from MorethanPolish, best price I found it at £199. Plus £5 postage.
https://morethanpolish.com/product/blo-air-gt-car-dryer/

Only thing I will say is they need to sort out the website, as every link you click on results in a redirect to some obscure websites. Eventually you get to what you need though.


----------



## H-M3

steve67 said:


> I just got a cheap as chips leaf blower off amazon, think it was £20. for me a ww its fine, on a polished car it drys it easy.
> if i was a semi pro , pro, yeah a bigger better dryer would be more of an advantage
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKXW6S0/ref=psdc_114627031_t1_B01MTSDYH8


Cheers mate. Roughly how long would you say it took to dry a polished car?


----------



## H-M3

https://www.amazon.co.uk/NETTA-Leaf...4V68DY1C5FH&psc=1&refRID=BS8E3VZAN4V68DY1C5FH
Bought this last week, tried it today very powerful but damn very noisy! Are they all this noisy? Are the big boi ones noisy?
Might return it as it will raise ASBO order me thinks.:wall:


----------



## Carscope

Finally bit the bullet this morning and ordered the blower, Went for the BLO GT


----------



## DLGWRX02

Eturty said:


> Finally bit the bullet this morning and ordered the blower, Went for the BLO GT


I'm still waiting to try mine. I've pulled my back out so not up to much at the minute, Typical just as we've had some lovely weather!


----------



## Carscope

Self isolation isn't too bad afterall









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony

Thank God for that, it took you forever to decide.:thumb:

Is the vacuum cleaner on the way too:lol:


----------



## Carscope

Itstony said:


> Thank God for that, it took you forever to decide.:thumb:
> 
> Is the vacuum cleaner on the way too


Big purchases mate got make sure I'm getting the right stuff! Buy cheap buy...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mbarn

Eturty said:


> Finally bit the bullet this morning and ordered the blower, Went for the BLO GT


How loud is it? In comparison to say a vacuum or jet washer. 
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Carscope

mbarn said:


> How loud is it? In comparison to say a vacuum or jet washer.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


On its lowest setting its pretty quiet, When on full power i would say its slightly louder than a vacuum but not a lot, most of the noise comes from when you are aiming it at a panel


----------



## DLGWRX02

mbarn said:


> How loud is it? In comparison to say a vacuum or jet washer.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I just used mine for the first time today, had it on full power, the unit itself ide say is quieter than a vacuum cleaner however the noise from the air blowing out the spout and into the panel gaps is very loud.


----------



## mbarn

Eturty said:


> On its lowest setting its pretty quiet, When on full power i would say its slightly louder than a vacuum but not a lot, most of the noise comes from when you are aiming it at a panel


Thank you for the info.



DLGWRX02 said:


> I just used mine for the first time today, had it on full power, the unit itself ide say is quieter than a vacuum cleaner however the noise from the air blowing out the spout and into the panel gaps is very loud.


What did you think of the performance?
Having a black car and super hard water, there's no option but to towel dry it. It's a pain having to double wash to avoid the tiny bits of dirt, which scratch when drying it. Hoping to save a bit of time and reduce the light marring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DLGWRX02

mbarn said:


> Thank you for the info.
> 
> What did you think of the performance?
> Having a black car and super hard water, there's no option but to towel dry it. It's a pain having to double wash to avoid the tiny bits of dirt, which scratch when drying it. Hoping to save a bit of time and reduce the light marring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Superb, it certainly chases the water off with ease, the hardest part is keeping the water travelling in the same direction, I was using the jet nozzle, I have a blade nozzle that may be better. If you have access to Instagram, I've put a video on (dtm79).


----------



## mbarn

Thank you.
Following you now. Good video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Carscope

Used mine for the first time today

What's worth noting is whatvyou need some good protection on the car, honestly I don't think it would work well on a unprotected car

Second is that this takes quite a while to dry the car, I do need to work on my technique however.

Overall I rate it thanks for all the recommendations guys 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

I was using it on my wife’s Aygo, which is a nightmare for water traps. Definitely a lot quicker as I’m not having to constantly return to areas with water runs every 5 minutes.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

mbarn said:


> Having a black car and super hard water, there's no option but to towel dry it. It's a pain having to double wash to avoid the tiny bits of dirt, which scratch when drying it. Hoping to save a bit of time and reduce the light marring.


DI Vessel? I wouldn't be without mine now.


----------



## Radish293

GeeWhizRS said:


> DI Vessel? I wouldn't be without mine now.


Absolutely, a game changer

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

GeeWhizRS said:


> DI Vessel? I wouldn't be without mine now.


I have a DI vessel also, and that works great however where I live (east coast beside the beach) which is windy most days, I noticed even when I use the DI vessel and use the sheeting method to water dry, I still find dirty water marks purely because the amount of airborne dust and sand. It's almost impossible to towel dry dust free. It would be a different story if I had a garage or even a carport to protect the vehicle during cleaning.


----------



## mbarn

GeeWhizRS said:


> DI Vessel? I wouldn't be without mine now.


Funny you should mention this, I'm just researching now as I'm in a hard water area.
I'm trying to decide between DI and the blower.

I currently snowfoam, then wash twice. Dry with dodo juice time to dry or Sonax BSD and multiple microfibres, which gives it a nice shine and helps minimise marring.

I'm looking for a solution to avoid microfibres, as that's when I believe I'm getting the marring and why I need to double wash it. It wouldn't be obvious on most colours, but every mark shows on black.

I'm seeing mixed reviews on whether a DI would allow me to air dry the car, especially when sunny.


----------



## bigbruiser

The GT is much better then a leaf blower 100% and less noise, was fantastic for wheels and wing mirror traps, however i don't think it's worth £218 IMO


----------



## GeeWhizRS

mbarn said:


> I'm seeing mixed reviews on whether a DI would allow me to air dry the car, especially when sunny.


You don't get any water marks using a DI vessel, unless it has come to the end of its life. Period. I hear what DLGWRX02 is saying regarding dusty wind, but you can't do much about that. I think though, that even if I was going to towel dry I would still rinse with DI water first as you always seem to get runs of water from somewhere and it usually leaves marks. If you use DI water, this will stop this.
I've today even emptied and rinsed out the washer jet systems in both our cars and refilled with DI water with Sonax xtreme screen wash. I don't even want any water spots coming from the washer jets. Get it bought mate, you will not regret it.


----------



## mbarn

@Geewhizrs

Sounds great. Which brand of tank and resin do you have?

I’m also aware I’m looking at the £150 RS rather than £220 GT, so a less powerful blower. I couldn’t justify the GT.

A DI vessel will be a lot less antisocial for neighbours on the noise front. 

Apologies to others, I realise I’m slightly hijacking this thread.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

mbarn said:


> Which brand of tank and resin do you have?


https://www.vyair.com/0618-high-pre...life-resin-vessel-7-litre-capacity-black.html. I got the clunk click fittings.
If you are in a hard water area, I understand the MB-151 resin is what you want rather than the MB-115. My water is pretty soft so I got the MB-115.
Use discount code *reef10* for 10% off

If you want a want a cheap but effective blower, this is the bees knees for £50 https://amzn.to/3diY40p. Sometimes drops to £40.
Leaf blower from 4:01-4:40


----------



## mbarn

Thanks all. Di vessel ordered instead of a blower.


----------



## Sid

The *BLO-GT* has a noise rating of 88db I believe, read somewhere. That's LOUD!!!!! Too loud.

What's the dB rating for the *BRUHL MD2800*?

Thanks! Quieter the better.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

GeeWhizRS said:


> https://www.vyair.com/0618-high-pre...life-resin-vessel-7-litre-capacity-black.html. I got the clunk click fittings.
> If you are in a hard water area, I understand the MB-151 resin is what you want rather than the MB-115. My water is pretty soft so I got the MB-115.


I hadn't heard that before. What's the difference between the resins? Also.... What reading would you class as hard enough water to warrant 151?


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Mother-Goose said:


> What's the difference between the resins? Also.... What reading would you class as hard enough water to warrant 151?


No idea mate, that was just what their website said. Maybe ping them an email. :thumb: Their site says '_MB-151 resin is specially formulated for hard water areas. Regular resin (MB-115) would become a lot less effective very quickly, as the contaminants in the water would wear it out a lot faster. MB-151 meanwhile is designed to function correctly even with the worst possible water qualities. It can also be used in areas with good or average water qualities without fault._'
You must know whether you are in a hard water or soft water area?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

I'll definitely ping them to ask. I'm definitely in a hard water area tbh so it's probably worth a punt when I need a new load.


----------



## Flintlock

Hi
Where can anyone recommend to get the Di vessel from?

Cheers


----------



## Carscope

Flintlock said:


> Hi
> Where can anyone recommend to get the Di vessel from?
> 
> Cheers


Raceglaze, Mark is a nice guy and will help you out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

